# Complete the ATV.com Reader Survey for Chance to Win $500



## VS_Goose

*What would you do with a $500 Amazon Gift Card?*

ATV.com wants to know a little bit about our readers, so we put together a quick reader survey. Everybody who completes the survey will be entered into a sweepstakes for a chance to win an Amazon Gift Card worth $500.

Head here: Complete the ATV.com Reader Survey for Chance to Win $500 - ATV.com


----------

